# How to snow board in the trees (glades)



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I went to jay peak this week end and had a blast. The best part was the glades but I found my self taking many dirt naps =p. I actually even got a huge chunk of the nose of my banana on the bottom broke off from a rock or stomp.

Any ways just looking for some tips on riding glades.

I had a few successful runs through the glades but would like to get better at it?

It seems you have to go fast because there is no room to carve you kinda of blast through? While trying to dodge trees and go over massive rocks and cliffs. I know regular carving down groomers its bad to swing your back foot around when turning but it seems like in order to carve at all in the deep snow you have to kinda whip the whole board around, is this right?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Wolfie makes some good points. Another one is to traverse more. Try to find a line where you can traverse a long long way so rather than making lots of 180 degree turns you instead just make lots of slight turns. that will keep you from tireing out as quickly. Straightlining with lots of quick turns works good for skiers and boarders that are good in the glades but it takes a lot of practice. Its just like regular riding. You didnt start out straightlining the trails did you? Glades are like learning to ride all over again so its best to start with the basics. 
I just have to repeat this: Look between the trees!!! You body goes where you are looking weather or not you want it to. If you look at the trees you will have bruises. I know Ive gotten plenty that way. 

If you ever go back to Jay Peak then let me know. I ride there every weekend so I know all the glades well. Im far from an expert but I can get you pointed in the right direction and help you get used to the trees a little bit.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I love glades!

It's already been said, but can't be stressed enough, don't look at the trees. Looks past them to where you want to go. 

You have to think a lot more when riding in trees, you are constantly choosing re assessing your line. This differs from an open slope where you can just follow the fall line making turns.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Just be carefull with tree wells, other than that, what everyone else said already.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

well its also smart to have a shorter board for faster and better turning


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Mr. Polonia said:


> well its also smart to have a shorter board for faster and better turning


That is very oriented to how you ride the trees. I ride a 162 or 166 in the trees for the float and the extra edge.
Short is nice for the quick turning but I find that the extra edge and extra float is more helpful once speed starts picking up.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

shit i would kill myself on a 166 in the trees.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

There are days when riding a shorter board in the trees would kill me. I need a lot of edge for those emergency braking manuvers.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

dannyd said:


> It seems you have to go fast because there is no room to carve you kinda of blast through? While trying to dodge trees and go over massive rocks and cliffs. I know regular carving down groomers its bad to swing your back foot around when turning but it seems like in order to carve at all in the deep snow you have to kinda whip the whole board around, is this right?


I ride a 163 through the occasional glade... it's a good time to get away from corduroy & parks. You're on to something here, because a snowboard is not a boat, and the tail of the board is not a rudder for that un-boat. You should never "swing your back foot around" when making turns. 

Someone else mentioned a more proper technique similar to the skiers hop-turns. That's what I do when there's not room to maneuver, and with 163cm that's much of the time. If you get good at that technique (shifting weight + breaking quickly + "hopping"), you'll find you can take a snowboard through a mogul field (talk about a leg workout!).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

earl_je said:


> Just be carefull with tree wells, other than that, what everyone else said already.


that's twice now that I've tried to squash the bug that is your avatar. +1 to you.


----------



## slanteye (Dec 26, 2008)

hey hate to hijack but I just started my 3rd season and would really like to ride somewhere with some trees, is jay peak the closest mountain to nyc with glades?


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

david_z said:


> that's twice now that I've tried to squash the bug that is your avatar. +1 to you.


yeah, you instinctively squish the monitor screen!:laugh: saw my wife doing that once when I was browsing and she needed the computer, pretty hilarious :thumbsup:


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

what are Glades? are those the things you plug in for the nice aroma?


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Slinky said:


> what are Glades? are those the things you plug in for the nice aroma?


LOL, yep the air fresheners, haha


----------

